# DS #5174: Final Fantasy - The Four Heroes of Light (USA)



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6533^^


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 7, 2010)

works on DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pretty cool game i really like it it have cool graphics


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

338Mbit size stripped & cracktro according to ds-scene.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am searching.

Will report if the game works when I find it.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> 338Mbit size stripped & cracktro according to ds-scene.


thx for the info lol 
gratz 3000 posts dude cool


----------



## Makar (Oct 7, 2010)

Woo finally


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 7, 2010)

Since it's venom its most likly precracked,can someone test it on the cyclo?


----------



## Umbra (Oct 7, 2010)

It's good that is finally out


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is pre-cracked apparently.


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 7, 2010)

Works on Cyclo B.4 with the Venom release.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 7, 2010)

Works on Akaio 1.7.1


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 7, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> Works on Cyclo B.4 with the Venom release.


Thanks for the info, i hope it's multi X or i'll have to wait 1 day ^^"


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the release might be multi2 but I can't find any more information on it at the moment.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 7, 2010)

Will test on Cyclo 1.59 stable as soon as I can. Been looking forward to this. Kept me going all day through a LONG work day dealing with total dick heads.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

heh. too busy with Dragon Quest IX to play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too many RPG's to keep up with


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 7, 2010)

A good birthday gift for me. :>


----------



## demitrius (Oct 7, 2010)

Game is garbage ROFL


----------



## wicked-MF (Oct 7, 2010)

what about TTDS? anybody tested yet?


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 7, 2010)

WTF is with the NFO file!? Is it broken or what!?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesus Christ finally.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 7, 2010)

what size is the rom


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 7, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Game is garbage ROFL


BLASPHEMY!!! GTFO the thread


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Game is garbage ROFL




TrashMan doesn't dump DS Games anymore


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 7, 2010)

OHYA.

IT'S OUT.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 7, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEES!!
I won't sleep this night again!!


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

well I know it will work on my dstwo
so I tested on my EZ Flash 5i and it's working great
I'll try my other carts later,


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 7, 2010)

yusuo said:
			
		

> what size is the rom



Mine comes to 42.2MB unzipped. It's pre-cracked so whether or not that's right is anyone's guess, will test it when Mock The Week finishes.


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Oct 7, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Game is garbage ROFL



Well then pay the game no mind and go away. Kthxbye


----------



## AceLighting (Oct 7, 2010)

works on r4sdhc


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

It works on EZ Flash Vi and R4 with the latest Wood.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 7, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> Works on Cyclo B.4 with the Venom release.



Very nice. Now, that's how you do it. Better to hold the game back before release, and let it out in the wild when it can actually be played. It will save about 20 pages of "is it cracked yet" replies.

This should help me get over my DQIX withdrawals.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 7, 2010)

thats cool mines 42.3mb just seemed kinda small for a ds game


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm enjoying the washed-out colours. It's like watching an animated seventies polaroid.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




withdrawls?


did you beat DQ IX already??


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

Tediously dull game, you really just go through the motions with this. Last good Japanese RPG was probably Mario & Luigi 3.


----------



## Coto (Oct 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Tediously dull game, you really just go through the motions with this. Last good Japanese RPG was probably Mario & Luigi 3.



Did you finish it already??


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> WTF is with the NFO file!? Is it broken or what!?
> Not uploaded yet until I can find a download for the NFO.
> 
> QUOTE(yusuo @ Oct 7 2010, 10:19 PM) what size is the rom


338Mbit


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so boring I can't bare to.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 7, 2010)

Goddamn -snip-, I guess ill wait a little longer.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Oct 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Goddamn xxxxxxx, I guess ill wait a little longer.


I suggest you remove that site you mentioned


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 7, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twice, actually. About 135 hours on my first file. Then I deleted the file and started again, finished it in about 40 hours.


----------



## haflore (Oct 7, 2010)

Careful there Mesiskope, that site's against the rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Got it, preparing for fun.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Tediously dull game, you really just go through the motions with this. Last good Japanese RPG was probably Mario & Luigi 3.




Dragon Quest IX has actually been quite entertaining


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 7, 2010)

Why is this game full of WIN?  I don't see the tediousness in it at all but then again I do love old skool rpgs alot (DQ 1-6 and FF1-5).


----------



## BionicC (Oct 7, 2010)

Cracked and with an intro? Thank God there are still groups like Venom keeping the true scene spirit alive.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 7, 2010)

Great Game
Im gonna go buy this when i get the chance


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 7, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Babyy!!  Final Fantasy Woohooooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 7, 2010)

About time! Thanks Venom!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

w00t w00t
works for EZFlash Vi

w00tw00t


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 210 User(s) are reading this topic (132 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## SaddQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Please tell me there is an uncracked, un-trained dump of this game. I'm sick of those stupid intros. Besides, I got a SC DS2, so I can easily play clean dumps.


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 7, 2010)

and so many ppl becomes joyful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now i got to wait till I get home to download this.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 7, 2010)

disable intro



Spoiler



00004800: 54F602EA→01C3A0E3 
00127000: 38C5F4EA→01C3A0E3


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 7, 2010)

Weird.. only 45mb game? Sort of small, considering it's a Square Enix game, isn't it?


----------



## xMekux (Oct 7, 2010)

YAY YAY YAY 0-0...
*Runs Straight To Wall...*
*Faints*...
*Wakes up*
OMFG! Its Final Fantasy! YAY YAY...


----------



## Falcon92 (Oct 7, 2010)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> Please tell me there is an uncracked, un-trained dump of this game. I'm sick of those stupid intros. Besides, I got a SC DS2, so I can easily play clean dumps.


You have no soul.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Weird.. only 45mb game? Sort of small, considering it's a Square Enix game, isn't it?


Maybe the game isn't bloated with unnecessary FMV?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 7, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, but Chrono Trigger didn't have any of that.. well besides the very short animated scenes, but those were worth it.


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 7, 2010)

omfg yay! finallllllyyyyy


----------



## Garro (Oct 7, 2010)

Ugh... I disliked the Battle system soo much. You can't choose who to target, attack are random, skills are items in your bag, you can't even defence... u_u"


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Oct 7, 2010)

Ahhh, Venom. That explains why it took so long, they were cracking it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 7, 2010)

You Tempers are TOO SLOOOW!! I bought the game yesterday but won't be able to play it till tomorrow. Late Stay is hard word!


----------



## Seicomart (Oct 7, 2010)

Morons release roms with intros to inflate their e-penis, thereby screw up things for those of us who maintain archives of clean dumps for future use/reference.


----------



## m2pt5 (Oct 7, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> disable intro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. I have always hated intros.

Edit: Precracked doesn't bother me. Intros do.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Morons release roms with intros to inflate their e-penis, thereby screw up things for those of us who maintain archives of clean dumps for future use/reference.



you got a free game, if you don't like it, dump it yourself
no wonder they take their time releasing games..too many ungrateful people who just can't stop complaining about everything


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 8, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Morons release roms with intros to inflate their e-penis, thereby screw up things for those of us who maintain archives of clean dumps for future use/reference.



I always looked at is as them advertising themselves to give the impression that they're the best. And if you don't have the intro, it's not their rom.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2010)

wow it's out such i shame i don't care atm... but... it looks nice (well the boxart anyway)


----------



## WhiteX (Oct 8, 2010)

Great game, B-E-Autiful!!

Like intros, always did, like a branding thing


----------



## klim28 (Oct 8, 2010)

23.2mb zipped file? Is this it?

I'm not a FF fan though. Need to finish Guardian Signs first then this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some ungrateful people come here , download,and bash dumpers because of intros. Thats rude.


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 8, 2010)

klim28 said:
			
		

> 23.2mb zipped file? Is this it?
> 
> I'm not a FF fan though. Need to finish Guardian Signs first then this
> 
> ...



Yeah same. The one I got is 23.1 mb zipped. Sounds small.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 8, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unzipped is 44mb. Still sounds too small for me....


----------



## zruben (Oct 8, 2010)

why all the fuss about the intros?

if you don't like it... just press A... and that's it.


----------



## magicksun (Oct 8, 2010)

heyyy whats uppp kids , venom took time of her life to update this , if the filmware don't update they cry , if is update they hate them for something , if no one update a rom , they cry , and if someone update , they are angry , i like the intro , i don't cry, isnt nothing bad in them only a 2 seconds of lose time becouse you have to press one button , and i will press your head baby little boys! jaja


----------



## zruben (Oct 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Porygon-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just downloaded a 44mb version and it's playing fine on AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## magicksun (Oct 8, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> why all the fuss about the intros?
> 
> if you don't like it... just press A... and that's it.


it's becouse they don't want to lose time , or her button A don't work , maybe they didn't see the time they lose in the games , and they cry for the seconds for that intro ,


----------



## Takanato (Oct 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> zruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ungrateful people..The dude cracked the rom for us and all you intro haters of Venom be bitching like 6 year olds whose lollipops keep dropping on the floor. Man..people are so sad..smh.


----------



## magicksun (Oct 8, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeahhh , if the rom is clean we are angry becouse no one releas a patch , and when the rom works soo good , the are ungrateful


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention someone already posted on HOW to get rid of that intro... I personally like the Xenom intro that was used for DQIX. I loved that little tune.


----------



## darkfhang (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh, I don't care for intros too much, but I'll deal with them.  I kinda see them as a "hey look at us, aren't we cool" kinda deal though.  *shrug*  You didn't see intros tacked onto any NES or SNES roms when they were dumped *ages* ago, did you?  

While I may not like the intros too much, I'll still accept them, as we'd still be waiting for the release otherwise, right?


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 8, 2010)

For DSTT user, extinfo+infolib I updated and merged with pong+retro update of v6.31

-Disabled intro and fast boot for FFT4HOL ^.^ Enjoy~

http://www.mediafire.com/?952bwtexjweaals


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> heyyy whats uppp kids , venom took time of her life to update this , if the filmware don't update they cry , if is update they hate them for something , if no one update a rom , they cry , and if someone update , they are angry , i like the intro , i don't cry, isnt nothing bad in them only a 2 seconds of lose time becouse you have to press one button , and i will press your head baby little boys! jaja



To me, you should only get a flashcard for games you can't play in Japanese but are now translated. However, people they are saving money for not buying DS games and it conclusion that's a fact.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2010)

you guys have a problem with me posting a disable intro hex edit?


----------



## darkfhang (Oct 8, 2010)

And to be fair, some of the old GBA rom intros used to be OBNOXIOUS as all hell.  A lot of the ones nowadays aren't nearly so bad. =p


----------



## Takanato (Oct 8, 2010)

darkfhang said:
			
		

> And to be fair, some of the old GBA rom intros used to be OBNOXIOUS as all hell.  A lot of the ones nowadays aren't nearly so bad. =p



Users like you make us tempers look like a bunch of ungrateful people. You guys still don't get it, do you? You're getting free games that have been cracked for our enjoyment. The hell is wrong with you people? 
Oh and if people need help running it on NO$GBA/NO$Zoomer, feel free to ask me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 8, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> darkfhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's always going to happen. People who get free things for years feel as if they own the hackers and the hackers work for them.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you guys find some problems with this game and latest Wood firmware (1.14)?

*getting another game file...

*edit:* nope, no problem at all. I'll just gonna play it through all night long. But I'll solve this tomorrow. XP


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha. I was so excited for this! (:
Now all I gotta wait is for Super Scribblenauts.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you guys have a problem with me posting a disable intro hex edit?
> 
> NO, it's toward people who says things like this
> QUOTEMorons release roms with intros to inflate their e-penis, thereby screw up things for those of us who maintain archives of clean dumps for future use/reference.



I like the hex edit


----------



## psykobug (Oct 8, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PAL release will be english only too, no translation of any kind for this game .


----------



## knl (Oct 8, 2010)

my biggest issue with precracked roms is that they're TRIMMED. AKAIO doesn't recognize them for the cheat function because of that. (if anyone knows a workaround for this, i'm all ears)


----------



## Clongetty (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't believe that some people are pissed off by the intros...

Every games that had been cracked by the scene back in the days on computer always had cracktro and no one complained. what the hell is up with this generation of gamer. No respect for the scene.


----------



## commdante (Oct 8, 2010)

Clongetty said:
			
		

> I can't believe that some people are pissed off by the intros...
> [...]


Yet alot of releases get "nuked" because they aren't clean rips, usually just ripping update stuff, being pre-"hacked" or whatever -> but fully working. Personally I only hate intros that can't be skipped, resulting in an even longer wait (most games already have like 30 secs of "made by" crap that can't be skipped, long-life save_state load I guess). I'm not entirely against intros, but since a lot of previous "intro"-rom/iso stuff don't work well with emus, I can see why people rather have the "raw"/clean rom/iso.

Aside from that: I enjoy the intro/credits a lot more when I only have to watch them ones when getting the "key" or whatever, I didn't change my DS' firmware because it would make my DS less (none?) vulnerable to malware, I did it because I seriously HATE that *freaking* "intro"/health-crap with my entire being!
On a side note: if the 3DS has such an intro, I will wait untill there is a way to get rid of it before buying one (or try and do it myself, unlikely though ... since I'm rather lazy and am busy with my own stuff)! Homebrew is nice, but an instant boot is required imo. [/rant_mode]

[edit]I think the intro is kinda cute. Besides, it's just 1 screen, not an entire video with some emulated/crappy music intro wihich isn't skippable.


----------



## Moreno (Oct 8, 2010)

thx Venom


----------



## Spenstar (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, finally this game was dumped


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 8, 2010)

knl said:
			
		

> my biggest issue with precracked roms is that they're TRIMMED. AKAIO doesn't recognize them for the cheat function because of that. (if anyone knows a workaround for this, i'm all ears)


Are you certain about that, dude? My ROMs are trimmed by Tokyo Trimmer and the cheat fuction works just fine with all of them. The issue is almost certainly with the intro itself, since it likely messes up with the ROM's header, in such a way that could affect the identification of the title.


----------



## WrSmega (Oct 8, 2010)

first Kingdom Hearts, now this. my god its crazy


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like I'll be busy this weekend. =]


----------



## b864mer5 (Oct 8, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> darkfhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This game runs fine in no$gba but it is very slow in deesmu. I want to use deesmu because it has save state function and worked properly. When I use save state in no$gba it can't load properly (always return to the venom intro). 
DO you know how to set deesmu so it will not slow down, or how to set no$gba so save state work properly?
Thank you very much. Hope someone has a solution for my problem.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 8, 2010)

The music in this game is so mediocre... It just isn't Final Fantasy without Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 8, 2010)

what a waste of my time.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> The music in this game is so mediocre... It just isn't Final Fantasy without Nobuo Uematsu.


Actually I think the music is pretty good, only it comes out a bit hampered by the 8-bit-ness of it. Have you played FF I-III on NES? They have great soundtracks even with the 8-bit-ness of them. To each their own I guess.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Before I play this, is this an original title or is it a remake of a previous title? I can't seem to find an answer anywhere.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Before I play this, is this an original title or is it a remake of a previous title? I can't seem to find an answer anywhere.


Original spinoff.
The FFWiki is your best friend.


----------



## ecko (Oct 8, 2010)

works on wood r4 v 1.14


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I never even thought of visiting the Wiki.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 8, 2010)

YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  finally.I'll try this right away.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG this is bull!

They ruined the tittle screen sign!

The Japanese version was Black on White background. It was simplistic, and threw you back to the first Final Fantasy games on the NES. But this stupid Gold Sign is ugly compared to the black sign. I want to hack the tittle screen sign and insert the translated version of the Japanese sign into the game.




Also, is it just me, or does the tittle theme of this game sound similar to the ending theme of Zelda III: Link to the Past?

The first part of the tune after the intro verse sounds just like it in a way!

I dare you, play the HNYS theme right next to the ending theme form Zelda 3 where it shows The King!

Oh dangit, I played the Japanese version a bit too much, I am so used to calling this game HIKARI NO YON SENSHI: FOUR WARRIORS OF LIGHT. I swear if I review this game, I am going to mess up and call this game THE FOUR WARRIORS OF LIGHT and all the haters are gonna spam IT IS HEROES NOT WARRIORS!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> OMG this is bull!
> 
> They ruined the tittle screen sign!
> 
> ...



A title screen seems like a small thing to get so upset about.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> OMG this is bull!
> 
> They ruined the tittle screen sign!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they put that gold font as a homage to FFIV, VI and Legends I-III's font.
Also, it's silly how you call it Hikari no Yon Senshi: Four Warriors of Light, since you're saying the same thing twice, on different languages; the official japanese name is Hikari no Yon Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 8, 2010)

I know right.
It became a habit though, dangit.

One more thing I forgot to mention;
IF YOU WISH TO SAVE! JUST ASK PROF LAYTON'S BROTHER!
Also pet his pet; TEH YIFFY FOX!! You talk to Yiffy and it says Yiff, so dang cute, right?


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> OMG this is bull!
> 
> They ruined the tittle screen sign!
> 
> ...




what's next it's ruined because it's not in japanese??
and it's Hikari no Yon Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden.
not HIKARI NO YON SENSHI: FOUR WARRIORS OF LIGHT


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I know right.
> It became a habit though, dangit.
> 
> One more thing I forgot to mention;
> ...


...

What?


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 8, 2010)

To those interested in a dump with no Intro


If you google - ff 4 heroes of light rom with no intro - you can find a "video/tube" link by TruegamerGirl entitled "Final Fantasy The 4 Heroes of Light Rom Download LEGIT! MU/MF! "

That link has both the intro by venom and a no intro version


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

BrokenWolfDS said:
			
		

> -snipped-




I don't really download from random sites like that too many virus
I stick to one source, and they always have clean dump
this one was the only exception..but sooner or later they'll have a clean dump
and the intro don't bother me


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 8, 2010)

I know what you mean, all I can say is that I found the same link in the same site where I found the original dump by Venom...so I think it is safe. In any case, Have fun guys!...and girls!


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 8, 2010)

now to wait for lufia: curse of the senistrels, golden sun ds, recoded in english, and pokemon B & W in english


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 8, 2010)

ill try it out sometime, quick question 

what ever happened to team Xenophobia? have they disbandment?


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2010)

The .nds file I got is only 42.2 MB. I wonder if this is the right one. >_>


----------



## HBK (Oct 8, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> The .nds file I got is only 42.2 MB. I wonder if this is the right one. >_>



Well, unrar it, and test on an emulator before you put it on a cart.


----------



## Znip (Oct 8, 2010)

Got it this morning, seems to boot fine on DSTWO.
I'll give it a try after work and buy it tommorow if it's any good.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 8, 2010)

what carts is this confirmed working on?
I will test it on Sakura and touch-pod if no-one else has...


----------



## Zoroark1989 (Oct 8, 2010)

Works perfectly on my DS2


----------



## mad567 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll give it a try........


----------



## Adeus (Oct 8, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> what carts is this confirmed working on?
> I will test it on Sakura and touch-pod if no-one else has...



since venom released it the file is stripped and with a cracktro. so more or less most card should work.


----------



## mrgone (Oct 8, 2010)

darkfhang said:
			
		

> You didn't see intros tacked onto any NES or SNES roms when they were dumped *ages* ago, did you?



hm, in fact, i did.
of course, intros & trainers also existed on snes, megadrive, gamegear.
at least i saw some on these systems.

i did not see an introed nes game, though.


check out [hI]-Versions of some roms (i know shadowrun had an intro)
even some megadrive games had intros


----------



## Clookster (Oct 8, 2010)

Errr. Just one really stupid question... The EUR-ROM won't contain other languages as english? The game is not translated? Then it's useless to wait for the EUR-ROM..?


----------



## funem (Oct 8, 2010)

From the trailers I have seen of the game ( not got round to giving it a go yet ) the graphics  look like Final Fantasy set in Animal Crossing DS world….


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 8, 2010)

a great game release... this game made me think
did u notice that almost every console which has a "final fantasy" has one of their games in the top ten?
from gamefaqs (as some call it a nintendo forum)
eg. DS - this game (although i thought prev there was ff4 and ff3... pokemon domination)
iPhone - FF1 and FF2 (even beats angry birds)
PC - FF14 (just released i guess)
PS2 - FF12 and 10 (top 2)
PS3 - FF13 (the only ff on it)
PSP - Dissidia FF (technically it has the FF name)
GBA - FF1, 2, 6 Advance and Tactics
SNES - FF3, 2 and 5 (ff3 even beats zelda on a nintendo console... cataclysm)

the consoles which do not have are wii and xbox

the question is why? anywayz this game is really different from what SE has produced in terms of FF and hoping to see it deliver
PS - Few ppl viewing compared to black and white


----------



## lolzed (Oct 8, 2010)

broken NFO?
Just sayin'


----------



## br0br0 (Oct 8, 2010)

Clongetty said:
			
		

> I can't believe that some people are pissed off by the intros...
> 
> Every games that had been cracked by the scene back in the days on computer always had cracktro and no one complained. what the hell is up with this generation of gamer. No respect for the scene.




True dat,.. . .. Nice throw back jam, scene style.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6jNosHmHG8&t=0m53s


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 8, 2010)

If anyone is sick of the cracktro use this: Open Patch to get rid of cracktro


----------



## Man18 (Oct 8, 2010)

i love noobs just stick 2 together and motor boat that shit


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 8, 2010)

Right, I love this game but I've been playing for a while and the only money I've made came from selling Gems and 1000Gil I found in a chest in the 'Moonlight Tower'.

Is it normal to not get Gil for winning battles? Or is that some sort of problem? I doubt it's Anti-Piracy as I'm using a DSTwo, but something doesn't feel right about it...


----------



## Malgamus (Oct 8, 2010)

Monster don't drop money, you have to sell the items or gems you get to make money.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

When i have battled and the loot screen shows, how do i loot the gems? do i need a special bag to be able to loot gems? i have not been able to loot gems so far. (i think... havn't seen any gems in inventory)


----------



## Depravo (Oct 8, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> When i have battled and the loot screen shows, how do i loot the gems? do i need a special bag to be able to loot gems? i have not been able to loot gems so far. (i think... havn't seen any gems in inventory)


It shows them when you sell at the shop.


----------



## darkfhang (Oct 8, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> darkfhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like how my post is one of the least whiny about the cracktro, yet you decide to quote me as if I'm bawling my eyes out over it.  I even said in my previous post that while I don't *like* cracktros, I can deal.  And even in the post you quote, I'm talking about some of the old obnoxious *GBA* intros, on games that didn't need cracking.  And how a lot of the intros BACK THEN (that I can remember) were MORE annoying than the ones nowadays.  And some of them you couldn't just instantly skip.  As for ones lately?  The DQ9 one was pretty cool.  The one on this one?  Eh, the music is good, but I don't care for the pulsating text.  Hard on the eyes.  


It's not like I'm going ZOMG I HATE INTROZ FUCK YOU VENOM I HATE YOU.  Sheesh, you sound like you take it as a personal insult that I dislike intros.  All the information about who cracked/dumped it is usually in the .nfo (and yes, I actually do look at the .nfo file), I don't see the need to put an intro on it as an epeen enhancer.  *shrug*  Part of my dislike for them probably just comes from how flashy and gaudy they tend to be.   Bouncing pulsating text, music, flashing lights, whatever.  Like, WHEE LOOK AT ME.  Why not something more professional?  Look at certain rom translations, like Mother 3, and a few others.  Professional looking and some wouldn't necessarily be out of place in an actual game, just something like an extra company logo at startup.  

For example, here's a recent one (even by Venom).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjsmxiySaVc

If they want you to read it, why make it so hard to read?  Everything bouncing and moving all over the place, trying to read it gives me a headache.  

It's not that I don't appreciate what these guys do.  I appreciate the games getting dumped and cracked.  It's just...  nobody really bothers looking at the intros anyway, they just skip them.  It just strikes me as...  well, why bother?  It's just them marking their territory I guess.  And shoutouts to other "scene" people.  Meh, whatever.  

It's not really a big deal either way, I just skip it immediately without looking at it like everyone else, that's just my opinions on the matter.  If you don't like them, too bad, you may resume your disgust of me and my opinions and resume flaming.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 8, 2010)

Use the Gems with crowns and they show up in shops when you select 'Sell'. 

It makes sense that Monsters don't drop cash, _(WTF does a monster need money for anyway?)_ it's just a bit different to most FF games.

Cheers for clearing that up for me. I can continue my journey now!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

bah and I'm stuck in school with social studies untill 16:00 (13:19 now)
I wan't to continue my great adventure


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> demitrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw what you did there


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 8, 2010)

Still haven't started this yet, lol.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 8, 2010)

Doesn't work on my acekard 21  akaio 1.7.1  after character naming there's a freeze


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a clean (untrimmered and, of course, unpatched) version making the rounds. With AKAIO v1.7.1 there's a save issue. *But it works fine with Supercard DSTwo*.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> what carts is this confirmed working on?
> I will test it on Sakura and touch-pod if no-one else has...
> It works on the latest touchpod. It should work on every card seeing as it's already cracked.
> 
> ...


Well, they don't have it in their top ten _now_ but when FFCCMLAAK, FFCCEOT, FFCCMLAAD and FFCCTCB were released, all of them were on the top ten for quite a while. Same with FFXIII for 360.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2010)

It's definitely a bit different so far than what I was expecting. The difficulty seems about on par with what I expected, but the simplicity of the battle menu gives me some pause. No option to guard, no option to run, and you can't choose which enemy to attack. I don't know...I think maybe they streamlined it a bit too much. Still, it's Matrix, so I'll give it at least a good 10 hours before I throw in the towel.


----------



## evening (Oct 8, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> It's definitely a bit different so far than what I was expecting. The difficulty seems about on par with what I expected, but the simplicity of the battle menu gives me some pause. No option to guard, no option to run, and you can't choose which enemy to attack. I don't know...I think maybe they streamlined it a bit too much. Still, it's Matrix, so I'll give it at least a good 10 hours before I throw in the towel.



You get the runaway option after you get the first crown.

I love the graphics, it's like wandering through a watercolour painting.


----------



## plasmatron (Oct 8, 2010)

br0br0 said:
			
		

> Clongetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes matey! God old BOMNB THE FUCKIN BASS CRU !!!
I havto fire p WINUAE


----------



## signz (Oct 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Clookster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to Amazon and the NFO of Final_Fantasy_The_Four_Heroes_of_Light_EUR_NDS-ABSTRAKT it's English only. :/


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no other way to see if you have gems? o.O


----------



## luke_c (Oct 8, 2010)

Added NFO.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 8, 2010)

Havent tried it yet. =/ i dunno. i dont like Final Fantasy Games on DS. Hope this one will be better.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

.....
Had my first random freeze with Wood R4. right outside the cave on my way back with the princess.
happend in combat when i got a critical strike. (i have crited befor without freeze)


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 8, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can see all your gems by going to the crowns menu for your characters and selecting to enhance the crown. There you'll see how many gems you've collected.

EDIT: Doesn't really matter if you're getting random freezes, sorry.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 8, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup i tried this one and it's english only, well that's too bad for us, PAL fail again.


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Oct 8, 2010)

does anyone know where the 8 hidden items are in the first town?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 8, 2010)

The is simple, nice, hard, beautiful, and strategic
Play this game!!

Hmmm... a question, when Runefactory 3 is launch?


----------



## stefan_skellen (Oct 8, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> .....
> Had my first random freeze with Wood R4. right outside the cave on my way back with the princess.
> happend in combat when i got a critical strike. (i have crited befor without freeze)



Same here, in the hometown, exiting inn.
Using venom rom with intro removed if it matters.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> *The is simple, nice, hard, beautiful, and strategic*
> Play this game!!
> 
> Hmmm... a question, when Runefactory 3 is launch?


Agreed!
It launches on November 9th.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok, so I had high expectations of this game. Then I tried it. Thought the character art looked odd, and the colors seemed a bit too dark, hoped this would change once the game started. Well, it didn't, and the graphical style turns me off massively to this game. I find the music so far to be incredibly underwhelming. The tune in the first town can't compare to a normal FF town tune. The tunes on the overworld and in battle don't fit well either. Anyways, I started the game and went to the king, who told me to go kill some witch to the north and save his princess daughter, who I named earlier. So I walk to the north into the most ridiculously dark cave I have ever seen in a video game. I have to squint and stare hard at the screen to see the walls. (I hope there's a torch or something that I can get) Then I go to the second floor. One of the guys I named pops out of nowhere basically saying "You need magic!", and then I'm attacked by a Minotaur, which easily wiped the floor with my two party members, sending my main character back to town alone. This is when I turned off the game.

Am I just being too harsh? I might give this game another chance tonight, but I have difficulty being patient with it when the art style and music turn me off to it so much.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Ok, so I had high expectations of this game. Then I tried it. Thought the character art looked odd, and the colors seemed a bit too dark, hoped this would change once the game started. Well, it didn't, and the graphical style turns me off massively to this game. I find the music so far to be incredibly underwhelming. The tune in the first town can't compare to a normal FF town tune. The tunes on the overworld and in battle don't fit well either. Anyways, I started the game and went to the king, who told me to go kill some witch to the north and save his princess daughter, who I named earlier. So I walk to the north into the most ridiculously dark cave I have ever seen in a video game. I have to squint and stare hard at the screen to see the walls. (I hope there's a torch or something that I can get) Then I go to the second floor. One of the guys I named pops out of nowhere basically saying "You need magic!", and then I'm attacked by a Minotaur, which easily wiped the floor with my two party members, sending my main character back to town alone. This is when I turned off the game.
> 
> Am I just being too harsh? I might give this game another chance tonight, but I have difficulty being patient with it when the art style and music turn me off to it so much.


If you had talked to every NPC like anyone would on a classic RPG (which this tried to imitate) you'd know you need a Torch, and you'd also know some other battle tips.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> If you had talked to every NPC like anyone would on a classic RPG (which this tried to imitate) you'd know you need a Torch, and you'd also know some other battle tips.


Yeah, I should've done that, but I was tired last night and wanted to check this out before bed. I only fought like two battles before the Minotaur. I still hate the art style and music regardless, though.

And actually, one of the things I liked about the original FF (which I've played through several times) is that you barely need to chat with NPCs, you can actually find out where to go by simply wandering and exploring.


----------



## Daath (Oct 8, 2010)

Not that bad, but after a couple of hours I have to say that the storyline is.......too simple?  I mean.....the heroes come home to find that disaster has stricken their hometown, and nobody seems to care that much.  Even the two who leave on a quest to find a cure don't seem to be particularly motivated about it.  

It's like they've written the big lines of a cliché rpg storyline, and kept it at that level.


----------



## Malgamus (Oct 8, 2010)

So far I like the game. Sure the story is fairly cliche but I kinda like it. Aire is so spoiled and I find that amusing. I haven't had to grind too much yet though I need to do some before taking on the 3rd boss again.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

my only complaint is I can target anyone, other than that it's okay, not the best spinoff, but better than some DS RPG out there


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

Daath said:
			
		

> Not that bad, but after a couple of hours I have to say that the storyline is.......too simple?  I mean.....the heroes come home to find that disaster has stricken their hometown, and nobody seems to care that much.  Even the two who leave on a quest to find a cure don't seem to be particularly motivated about it.
> 
> It's like they've written the big lines of a cliché rpg storyline, and kept it at that level.


It's done like that on purpose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Daath (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe the mistake was letting the characters talk.  It feels like they should be a little more reactive to what happens around them.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler



After killing the witch and return to the village, i first walk to the castle, then 2 members leave.
after that i have no idea were to get (the dessert maybe?) any idea?


----------



## Malgamus (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Yeah you go to the desert and fight a few battles then you meet a guy and continue from there.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the news!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I've kinda had an about face of sorts with this game. I was really, really looking forward to it, especially after coming off of DQIX, but it was sketchy there for the first bit. However, I think everything's starting to click now. Seems Boost doesn't just regenerate AP, it also functions as blocking, which is very cool. And yeah, you do, indeed, get the ability to run away from battle fairly early into the game. 

I'm digging it. Still not a huge fan of not being able to choose which monster I want party members to attack, but it's doable. I really like the simplicity of the AP system, though. For all intents and purposes, you could easily go without most replenishing items because of the way the system works, which is what I really liked about DQIX late into the game (with Hpathy and Mpathy).

Best of all, it has the FF presentation I want. I'm not big into the whole teen-angst thing. I just want a simple, lighthearted story with fun gameplay. This seems to be more of what I'm looking for in an RPG.


----------



## queven10 (Oct 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the room is dark and quiet, that tune can be the most scaring thing in your life!


----------



## queven10 (Oct 8, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


LIKAAA SOMEBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEE


----------



## ayaka_fan (Oct 8, 2010)

Final_Fantasy_The_Four_Heroes_of_Light_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


----------



## ravant (Oct 9, 2010)

I really don't understand why the Archive size is 512 mb and somehow the rom is randomly only 42mb in size. This doesn't make any sense. Even trimmed and cracked games are usually a little under their marks 64/128/264/512 etc, for example a 128mb rom gets trimmed to say 118mb.

Edit: Is it because the graphics look like someone threw up all over my DS? :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Daath said:
			
		

> Maybe the mistake was letting the characters talk.  It feels like they should be a little more reactive to what happens around them.




the english dub gets fucked up in almost every game..

FF 4 DS was an exception.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 9, 2010)

ravant said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why the Archive size is 512 mb and somehow the rom is randomly only 42mb in size. This doesn't make any sense. Even trimmed and cracked games are usually a little under their marks 64/128/264/512 etc, for example a 128mb rom gets trimmed to say 118mb.
> 
> Edit: Is it because the graphics look like someone threw up all over my DS? :/




Megabit =/= Megabyte.

You're thinking of Megabytes.

I don't understand the math behind this, but every release notes posted are in Megabit's. Which isn't the same as megabit.

All I know is Megabit is a higher number than Megabytes.


----------



## BionicC (Oct 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ravant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megabits / 8 = megabytes

So in this case, 512Mb / 8 = 64MB. Once the ROM is stripped further, you end up with the ROM's filesize of 42MB.

(Note that megabits is abbreviated as Mb, and megabytes is MB -- that's important to avoid confusion!)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 9, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understood. But what's not understood, is why they use Mb in the description and stuff, and not MB... is there a reason behind that?


----------



## deathking (Oct 9, 2010)

i love the fact you choose weapons and money or horde gems for skills
nice twist
but i need new jobs wayfarer sucks


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but man, the title art looks really terrible.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been in the witch maison but I can't find the witch ... only the prinses lying on the ground
what to do next ??


----------



## lonewolf80 (Oct 9, 2010)

Has anyone located the eight treasures the guy hid in the hometown yet?

IF you have, care to explain where they are? They're all hidden in barrels, right?


----------



## LLiran (Oct 9, 2010)

How for Santa's sake did they manage to make this game 50mb instead of 338?
They must have ripped something cause the game doesn't feel right for a Square Enix game..
Where is the intro movie??


----------



## Malgamus (Oct 9, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I've been in the witch maison but I can't find the witch ... only the prinses lying on the ground
> what to do next ??





Spoiler



You have to find Yunita first if you haven't already. She is in the long room after flipping the switch. If you go back you should see her fighting some monsters. Once you have her the scene with the princess will take place.


----------



## deathking (Oct 9, 2010)

this take final fantasy backs to its roots it feels like a proper final fantasy game after that joke ff13 - its likeone of the older ones like 1 on nes where you had no clue what to do i.e getting the water tomb was a real pain or you could buy the artic wind .
adding the job system with gems made it cooler then the ff5 system
only fault i have is the graphics but it will probably grow on me
when i see this in stores i will get it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 9, 2010)

Venom or NukeThis version for my R4Wood 1.14? :/ any tested both versions?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 9, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Venom or NukeThis version for my R4Wood 1.14? :/ any tested both versions?



just take venom. it's already cracked


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who didn't? are you saying you didn't beat this game in the months it was out? my little brother and me did co-op through the entire story... in three days.


----------



## Orel (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, all in the town turned to stone and I chose not to go to.. That city they wanted me to go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where do I go now o.o


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 9, 2010)

I am really, really, really, really, really, really, really enjoying this game. It's much more clever than your typical RPG, with the unique way the story unfolds and using gems as a form of currency that can upgrade your Crowns and Equipment (yes, you'll eventually find a shop that can upgrade your equipment by using gems) or get sold so you can buy new items. 

As restrictive as 15 slots per character sounds, as well, you can't use more than five types of Magic or equip more than four items at once so you will always have 6 slots per character free to carry consumable items and loot.

Plus there's the fact that, because your party is seemingly always so small (I've not had a full party of four since beating the Witch at the beginning of the game, most of the time there being only two per party), you have to carefully select what Crowns everyone uses.

All in all, the game really has improved over my initial impression. At first it seemed excessively restrictive in an attempt to simplify the game mechanics, but this game is far more clever and technical than I thought.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 9, 2010)

lonewolf80 said:
			
		

> Has anyone located the eight treasures the guy hid in the hometown yet?
> 
> IF you have, care to explain where they are? They're all hidden in barrels, right?



I've found 3. None of which were in barrels. Try bookcases in folk's houses. I found an Antidote and a Potion in bookcases and another potion in a bush on the right-hand side of the town. Couldn't be bothered to look for any more.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

Not insulting this game or anything, but it looks really crappy and pixelated  on my dsi xl.


----------



## AcidAce (Oct 9, 2010)

where can i find a effin torch!


----------



## RoMee (Oct 9, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> where can i find a effin torch!



you buy them in the store


----------



## sweenish (Oct 9, 2010)

i can not believe how many people are defending intros and pre-cracked roms. sure the intro is typically the price you pay to have a rom pre-cracked, but they (intros especially) break things.

cheats are only made for clean dumps. firmware updates and emulator updates only ensure that clean dumps work. in fact, the nds scene is probably the only one that still has crack-tros. all the other scenes got rid of them a long time ago. for good reason. the closest i ever get to this is a cheat code to bypass the protection. clean dumps save everyone a lot of trouble down the line.

and a perfectly viable solution for everyone is to release a clean dump alongside a quick program that can crack/intro a game, if the user wants it like that. it wouldn't delay the release at all, since the program takes minutes compared to the cracking process. and both crowds get what they want.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 9, 2010)

sweenish said:
			
		

> i can not believe how many people are defending intros and pre-cracked roms.


It's not so much that these people support intros/cracktros, it's that they're appalled when people whine and complain about something they are getting for free. Beggars can't be choosers and all that...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 9, 2010)

There's more to the scene than just giving kids free games, if you don't like it, you know where the store is.  If you don't want scene releases from the likes of Venom, who've been cracking and dumping handheld since before you knew what a flashcart was, then wait for some messageboard gonk to dump it, or, better yet, go buy it and dump it yourself.  The scene doesn't exist for your benefit, when scene groups release a game it's primarily to demonstrate their skills to other groups.  The fact you get an early release of a fully working game is a by product, and it's not one you are forced to exploit.

But then there are some releases I've downloaded just for the cracktro because it was of more interest to me than the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any road, release it clean, people whine that it's not working, crack it, people whine that you dare take credit for it, or because you're one of the few traditional groups out there that you have a) The skill to crack the game and b) The skill to code a cracktro.  These things go hand in hand, cracking protections, getting games early and coding cracktros to compete with other groups is what motivates scene groups, take that motivation away and you're left waiting for an uncracked P2P dump and whining that it's got AP.


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Shouldn't this be changed to #5258 now since DS-Scene.net changed it and lists the Venom one as XXXX.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 9, 2010)

sweenish said:
			
		

> i can not believe how many people are defending intros and pre-cracked roms. sure the intro is typically the price you pay to have a rom pre-cracked, but they (intros especially) break things.
> 
> cheats are only made for clean dumps. firmware updates and emulator updates only ensure that clean dumps work. in fact, the nds scene is probably the only one that still has crack-tros. all the other scenes got rid of them a long time ago. for good reason. the closest i ever get to this is a cheat code to bypass the protection. clean dumps save everyone a lot of trouble down the line.
> 
> and a perfectly viable solution for everyone is to release a clean dump alongside a quick program that can crack/intro a game, if the user wants it like that. it wouldn't delay the release at all, since the program takes minutes compared to the cracking process. and both crowds get what they want.




why complain about it, go and dump it yourself
no one is forcing you to use the rom

are you going to hate paintings because because the artist signs his/her signatures at the bottom?

If you hate it, go and buy the game, or dump it yourself, and stop complaining about stuff you get for FREE


----------



## Depravo (Oct 9, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> are you going to hate paintings because because the artist signs his/her signatures at the bottom?


Ha, I bet many of these haters walk around in clothes that prominently display a brand name.


----------



## rahumel (Oct 9, 2010)

I dont know if anyone has reported but the Venom release seems to be working just fine on the TTDS.


----------



## queven10 (Oct 9, 2010)

rahumel said:
			
		

> I dont know if anyone has reported but the Venom release seems to be working just fine on the TTDS.



it's amazing on the ttds works perfectly so far


----------



## BionicC (Oct 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Understood. But what's not understood, is why they use Mb in the description and stuff, and not MB... is there a reason behind that?
> 
> Just historical reasons I guess; cartridge-based consoles have pretty much always had filesizes given in megabits, so the handheld scene followed suit.
> 
> ...



BlueStar pretty much hit the nail on the head, but the fact is that the true scene groups don't care about the likes of you or I, posting here on a public web forum; they don't care about cheat codes, or emulator updates, or anything like that. What they DO care about is that their releases work, which is why the likes of Venom (who add cracktros to releases) are IMHO "true" scene groups, and the groups that just put out clean, uncracked dumps aren't. If they want to add a cracktro as a calling card then that's their prerogative; they certainly don't owe you a clean dump. They're not looking to impress any of us with their skills; it's purely showboating for their peers in other groups, and all part of the friendly (and sometimes not-so-friendly) rivalry of the scene.

The fact that PC game scene groups don't attach intros to their games is nothing to be admired; cracktros have been a part of the scene for 25+ years, stretching back to the C64 days and beyond. If anything, it's to the NDS scene's credit that they're keeping this old-school tradition alive (see also the PC utils scene, where keygens and cracked installers often include chiptunes and the like).

So in other words, what you propose will never happen. The closest you're likely to get is what CPL sometimes did with their releases, where a patch was included to disable the intro. Other than that, you'll just have to wait until someone releases a cheat code to bypass it (which happened pretty quickly with this game).


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, I really dislike the box art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I knew it looked like this before, but I was just reminded now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or well, I should say that I dislike the font of the box art.. Use the standard black font please !


----------



## Goli (Oct 10, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Wow, I really dislike the box art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They tried to mimic this, seeing as this is a homage to old RPGs:


Spoiler






















Which is fine by just this one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

I think this box art


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah.. I'm going to agree with the boxart. It's pretty... dull. Walk into a store and it's a forgettable cover. It doesn't stand out. It looks too much like a cover for a game based on a movie.

The font stands out a bit too much too....

I'd prefer a white background with a silhouette of the characters, not pitch black, and a black classic FF font/text with a little design like a crystal or something like the previous games.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

bah i think the european box art is beautiful


----------



## AcidAce (Oct 10, 2010)

HELP! IM EFFIN STUCK AT THE DESERT I CANT FIND THE TOWER!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet Game

if you like rpgs and customisation get this get NAO!

i have been playing it for ages, i love being able to go cat then non cat (SPOILER: Upgraded Animal Staff = go animal or human whenever)


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 10, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## Elminster (Oct 10, 2010)

I've tried this fantastic title from square on my m3 but don't work the save system.
I play and i save but when ds is rebooted the game says ever "save data is corrupting delete" and my saves are deleted!
I have venom rel. how can i do?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 10, 2010)

Final_Fantasy_The_Four_Heroes_of_Light_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


----------



## Leon1977 (Oct 10, 2010)

Havent touched my NDS in a reaaaallly long time but dusted it off for this.
Am loving it and it's been running on G6 lite no problem-o! YEY!!!


----------



## geminisama (Oct 10, 2010)

Loving the simplistic art style. Very story bookish.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 11, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> ...are you going to hate paintings because because the artist signs his/her signatures at the bottom?








 GTFO!

I ain't one to complain about these little intros (and this one is admittedly pretty cute), but the guy(s)/gal(s) who cracks a game is hardly "the artist" behind the game. The game designers deserve credit (and your dollars) if anyone does. I appreciate the scene, though I'm the first to admit I don't fully understand people's motives behind it, but don't bother suggesting they deserve anything more than a pat on the back. If you want to show your appreciation for these games, show it with your buck at the retail store.


----------



## sa1amandra (Oct 11, 2010)

really my only complain about this game is being unable to select your attack target. I find it pretty odd that i can't choose who i burn.


----------



## Auron32 (Oct 11, 2010)

VENOMS intro-hacked rip is FINE on my Acekard 2i, no save issues what so ever, if your having trouble its cos your copy is not hacked to worked, i dont get why people are whining about it so much. "oh my intro is hacked, it SOOOOO fucking hard to press the A button to skip it, man!!" grow up, shut up and show some appreciation for the guys (and possibly girls, im not sexist) who gave up THEIR FREE TIME so you can play without playing... bloody noobs...

again:

ACEKARD 2i W/FIRMWARE 1.7.1 is WORKING, if your using VENOMS HACKED ROM
i apologize for the excessive use of caps but NOOB's dont (read: CAN NOT) read...

EDIT: just cos my post count is low, DO NOT mistake ME for a noob, i'm not on here that much is all...


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this just the Wii-Ware game ported to the DS?

Sorry if that question has already been asked.


----------



## romeoondaline (Oct 12, 2010)

So...what do i do if i have this dump and want to play the game WITH cheat codes?!? i tried and it froze on me right after venoms intro.


----------



## viz87 (Oct 13, 2010)

hi guys,mm anyone using woods 1.14 to play it?it works on it but after i came out from the castle and head to town the screen just went black..i restarted it..and the same problem still persist..anyone can help?


----------



## vernel1008 (Oct 13, 2010)

running on YSMENU clone r4 and going just fine! am loving every minute of it. the only problem in this game is the difficulty in understanding the next mission. The clues are not well shown and you can be lost very easily. oh another thing, when you cannot choose whom to attack except the front and rear. and when healing you can only heal the party member with the least health.

but overall it is superb!!! 

maybe squareenix made this game with the 3DS in mind cause they applied a full 3D landscape but somehow rusty especially the trees XD 
I guess this games graphics may be enhanced by the 3DS (hoping!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  ) 
then it would be ROCK&ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## gothicall (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice game, but I still don't know, is this a remake or it's an original story? I'm just beginning this game, I go via Fairy Path after the princess was converted to a cat.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Oct 22, 2010)

Game that gets better as you get into it, graphics look 3d and the devs probably developing for 3ds as well.
Bosses here are tough even the 1st 1 needed some levelling.
Hats are a nice touch and give some v.useful abilities when enhanced, so keep some gems ;p
Normal mobs press X for auto-fight, grows up the AP so you can hurt bosses quickly.
Vulnerabilities are sign-posted so 2nd boss weak to water magic, can also buy some antarctic winds.

Weapons with elemental attacks are better than a normal weapon with +2 ATK, so wood axe atk+5 is usually worse than tempest spear +3 ATK and Wind.

Also when new chars come in just swap their better gear with your hero char.
Hero's ring is +10 HP, good early on.
Rock shields and poison immune cloaks are great


----------



## sodaseven (Jan 18, 2011)

So with this I don't have any problem with freezing and failed saves right?


----------



## taken (Jan 18, 2011)

viz87 said:
			
		

> hi guys,mm anyone using woods 1.14 to play it?it works on it but after i came out from the castle and head to town the screen just went black..i restarted it..and the same problem still persist..anyone can help?


you want to download wood r4 v1.22


----------

